# Lidl/Aldi 100E portable satelite dish which can get up to 150 Stations: Any Good?



## dodo (20 Jul 2006)

Has anyone got this dish from rither Aldi or Lidl, I heard it is 100E portable dish which can get up to 150 Stations, Friend who has it is thinking of getting rid of NTL, Can this dish really do this ,and is it right that you  never pay anything again , are there downfalls


----------



## jpd (21 Jul 2006)

*Re: Satalite Dish*



> Can this dish really do this


Yes - there are hundreds of free tv channels beamed at europe



> is it right that you never pay anything again


Yes



> are there downfalls


Most of the channels are unwatchable - either in a foreign language or sales patter!
Ask the Aldo salesman for a list of the available channels.


----------



## rkeane (21 Jul 2006)

*Re: Satalite Dish*

I got sky digital after realising I was being conned by NTL digital.  So many crappy channells that I dont need and a box that does its own thing whenever it feels like it.  Absolute shambles of a service.  Sky rocks.  its dearer but in my opinion, thats what high quality tv costs.  Dont know about these free view systems but I can imagine that most of what you get is not watchable.  Basically I watch Sky sports, Movies, Nat Geographic and some comedy channels. But I also get digital features and ability to get pay per view events.  Sure, i dont even bother with the rest but I'm prepared to pay what I do for those channells that I get along with a glitch free service.  Sky is the way to go.  Oh yeah, I dont work for SKY.


----------



## kkontour (21 Jul 2006)

*Re: Satalite Dish*

You can get
BBC1
BBC2
BBC3
BBC4
CBBC
CBebbies
POP
Tiny POP
ITV1
ITV2
ITV3
ITV3
CITV
Sky News
BBC News 24
CNN
EuroNews
Men and Motors
Reality TV
Horror Zone
True Movies
Rapture
From sunday we may even get Film4
This is all off Astra2 ( the one that sky broadcasts from ) and there are alot more channels, but are mostly shopping  related.

If you point the dish at Astra1 or Hotbird you will pick up a lot more, but mostly German, French and Italian.
But all this if free once you have the equiment.


----------



## ajapale (21 Jul 2006)

*Re: 100E portable satelite dish which can get up to 150 Stations: Any Good?*

Since the Lidl/Aldi offers are made only once or twice a year can these portable systemes be bought any where else in the country?


----------



## serotoninsid (21 Jul 2006)

Sure they can.  Plenty of vendors online.  Your local paper will have ads for installers offering 'free to air' (fta) installs.  One good irish vendor would be www.satellite.ie


----------



## rkeane (21 Jul 2006)

*Re: Satalite Dish*

Would it pick up Super Sport or other foreign sports channells that might show the odd Man United match?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (21 Jul 2006)

what id like to know is if there is any way of getting channel 4 on either sky or this service without changing the viewing card


----------



## Squonk (21 Jul 2006)

Dodo....do you have a link to the Aldi dish which you refer?


----------



## extopia (24 Jul 2006)

I bought this dish a few weeks ago. The one I got just plain didn't work. Brought it back for refund. The assistant was "unsurprised" to see it coming back in, apparently it's not that unusual.


----------



## sdigby (25 Jul 2006)

I have bought a couple of them and find them great value. Only Lidl do them. They have had their camping system twice this summer already(not really suitable for a permanent fixture, but works fine nonetheless - I brought it to France last year and got BBC/ITV while away!). The non-camping system has not been available since this time last year , so I expect to see it back soon! It is extremely popular,and sells out very quickly! However you need a bit of patience to get it set up and I would saya lot of returns are due to this,and not to the fact that it doesnt work. The backup is excellent -3 yr cover- I had a replacement tuner sent to me from Germany-all it took was an email outlining how the tuner had broken down after 18 months. Any other brand and there would have been no comeback after 1 year!


----------



## Humpback (25 Jul 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> I bought this dish a few weeks ago. The one I got just plain didn't work. Brought it back for refund. The assistant was "unsurprised" to see it coming back in, apparently it's not that unusual.


 
Same here. However, I'd bought one previously, and it's working no problems at all. Maybe there was a problem with the recent batch sold.


----------



## extopia (25 Jul 2006)

sdigby said:
			
		

> However you need a bit of patience to get it set up and I would saya lot of returns are due to this,and not to the fact that it doesnt work.



Possibly, but not in my case. The NLB was hosed.


----------



## kkontour (27 Jul 2006)

I also had to send one back.  Power supply gone.  Known fault on the SL55 model.  No problem getting a replacement.  Just took one phonecall to one person.


----------

